# Ridged jar



## cngeorge (Nov 4, 2017)

My young nephew found this little jar. We have never seen a jar like this before and we are wondering how old it might be or what it might have been used for?
Thank you


----------



## cngeorge (Nov 4, 2017)

Here is a picture of the markings


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 4, 2017)

Years and years ago when I was just starting out I think I found one of those with the lid still on, I think it had glue in it or some other office supply.


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 4, 2017)

neat. can't tell, is it to big to be a salt shaker?


----------



## cngeorge (Nov 4, 2017)

bubbas dad said:


> neat. can't tell, is it to big to be a salt shaker?



Hmm, I think so. The height is right but I think it might be too wide?
Thanks for the response though  It is neat looking. We've found/bought other little jars and bottles but this one is our favourite.


----------



## cngeorge (Nov 4, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Years and years ago when I was just starting out I think I found one of those with the lid still on, I think it had glue in it or some other office supply.



Oh interesting! I didn't even know glue came in glass jars.


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 5, 2017)

i also love neat and odd shaped bottles. i collect soda bottles but when i find a bottle that's neat or odd i can't seem o pass it up.


----------



## Tony Kendzior (Nov 9, 2017)

My first reaction was it contained something either toxic or spicy. The ribs create a tactile impression designed to caution whomever is holding it. Other than that, I have no clue.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Nov 9, 2017)

It reminds me of a ground red pepper shaker.


----------



## JohnRich (Nov 9, 2017)

cngeorge said:


> View attachment 180166
> Here is a picture of the markings



What character is inside the diamond?  I can't tell from the photo...


----------



## cngeorge (Nov 12, 2017)

I believe it's a "D".It's very hard to see


----------



## cngeorge (Nov 12, 2017)

JohnRich said:


> What character is inside the diamond?  I can't tell from the photo...



I believe it's a "D".  It's very hard to see.


----------



## cngeorge (Nov 12, 2017)

Tony Kendzior said:


> My first reaction was it contained something either toxic or spicy. The ribs create a tactile impression designed to caution whomever is holding it. Other than that, I have no clue.



That's an interesting tidbit though, thank you. The ridges are what threw me because you wouldn't be able to stick a label on it. Given the comments so far, I'm guessing glue, or lacquer or something to that effect.


----------



## cngeorge (Nov 12, 2017)

Harry Pristis said:


> It reminds me of a ground red pepper shaker.



Me too, but I think it's too small


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 13, 2017)

hay ! say what ? you did not know glue came in glass ? ether you are real young or you've got a lot to learn about bottles.


----------



## cngeorge (Nov 14, 2017)

sunrunner said:


> hay ! say what ? you did not know glue came in glass ? ether you are real young or you've got a lot to learn about bottles.



I do have a lot to learn about bottles


----------



## JohnRich (Nov 20, 2017)

cngeorge said:


> I believe it's a "D".  It's very hard to see.



Where was it found?  Country & state/province.


----------

